# Whats your opinions on Behr exterior paint and primer? Good for Cedar shake?



## CapPaint (May 23, 2011)

In your opinions is Behr exterior paint and primer a top quality product? I really like the product but i know there are many other options like duration that have great reps.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Did you search for an answer?

There have been several threads on Behr paint. I suggest using the search function and find them.

Other than that, can't help you......


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Lord....here we go...

Behr paint&primer on raw (?) cedar shakes?!?!?

You've got 2 be kiddng me....

Faron


----------



## Woodland (Feb 13, 2011)

I try to avoid painting cedar. I recommend a good quality solid stain.


----------



## Bikerboy D (Mar 6, 2009)

According to the Western Red Cedar manufactures they say to oil prime and two top coats of latex. Do a search.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I will occasionally use behr on an interior when I have to but even then it is not my product of choice and I never use it on an exterior. There are a lot better options out there.


----------



## prerunnerryan (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been somewhat happy with behr. The premium is far better than the cheaper one I think for the price. Only complaint is it is a bit thick.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

This oughta be good...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

like poo in a can, crappy poo none the less.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Behr has its uses. I use it when I need a work pot. Dump Behr paint out, rinse pot, Pour in real paint.....Works every time


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Behr has its uses. I use it when I need a work pot. Dump Behr paint out, rinse pot, Pour in real paint.....Works every time




That's what we do too.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

Behr has forever tinted my view of Consumer Reports

find a paint store


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've yet to see anyone post anything good about Behr, so your answer should be simple, stay away from it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I only use stain on cedar, or really any exterior wood project. Behr sucks any way you look at it.


----------



## dmagelssen (Jun 30, 2011)

*Caution!!!*



Woodland said:


> I try to avoid painting cedar. I recommend a good quality solid stain.


I used solid 25yr stain on new cedar siding, soffit, facia and deck railing spindles and it is all flaking off within 2 years!! Behr will warranty it with more product but not the labor to remove it all first. Major dissapointment - ugh!


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

dmagelssen said:


> I used solid 25yr stain on new cedar siding, soffit, facia and deck railing spindles and it is all flaking off within 2 years!! Behr will warranty it with more product but not the labor to remove it all first. Major dissapointment - ugh!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dmagelssen said:


> I used solid 25yr stain on new cedar siding, soffit, facia and deck railing spindles and it is all flaking off within 2 years!! Behr will warranty it with more product but not the labor to remove it all first. Major dissapointment - ugh!


My guess is it was either the product, the application or the applicator (not roller or brush, but painter).


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Using behr when there are tons of really excellent paint on the market available to all would be like going to the Hops to get heart surgery, but instead using a Doc that only performs eye surgery. He is the best eye surgeon, but would you be willing to use him in regards to your heart?


Why goto a box store to purchase paint when paint is only one thing they produce? Why not goto a actual dedicated Paint Store that only concentrates on developing paint? :whistling

Also, if your purchasing the top of the line Home Despot (Spelling is right lol) how are you really saving any money and from someones own words on here it was a little thick, meaning it was not good to work with?


----------

